# The best physics lesson ever......



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have liked physics if I had them as a teacher!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too bad these goldies weren't around when I was in school taking Science classes, maybe I would have enjoyed it.

Great video!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My daughter who struggles with science said she would have gotten all A's if they'd been her teachers!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I have seen this before. It is so adorable!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If only...maybe I would have understood better...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My dear friend who is a paleontologist and her late husband who was a prof of geophysics at SMU always said to our kids when they were little, "If it wiggles it's biology, if it stinks it's chemistry and if it doesn't work, it's PHYSICS!" LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful video!! I've sent it to my good friend who's a high-school science teacher and to my 13-year-old nephew. They'll LOVE it! Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## vasukinv (Aug 4, 2012)

Explained in a creative way!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I could have used this video way back in college physics.


----------

